# USB Gamepad SNES / XBox



## bart (Sep 9, 2018)

Before trying to buy or find one, I would like to have confirmation that these controllers are working properly.

Have either of you ever operated these controllers? 
https://www.amazon.fr/Buffalo-iBuffalo-Classic-PC-BSGP801GY/dp/B002B9XB0E
https://www.amazon.fr/Microsoft-Man...536499440&sr=8-3&keywords=xbox+one+controller
https://www.amazon.fr/Manette-sans-...536499454&sr=8-4&keywords=xbox+360+controller
https://www.amazon.fr/LESHP-Control...536499454&sr=8-3&keywords=xbox+360+controller

or one like this


----------



## shkhln (Sep 9, 2018)

I own an Xbox One Controller (first revision, I think), it worked well enough with webcamd and patched libsdl. Specifically, SDL's evdev gamepad backend isn't enabled on FreeBSD for obvious reasons. That was 3 years ago, I haven't touched this thing in a while.


----------



## bart (Sep 10, 2018)

OK Thanks


----------

